# Click-N-Treat is now certified professional Click-N-Treat



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I just found out I graduated and certified as a professional dog trainer from Karen Pryor Academy. Become A Professional Dog Trainer Courses - Certification Program 

I started taking Karen Pryor classes in May of 2019, and it's been an incredible, life changing, experience. The professional course is rigorous, break down bawling stressful, intense and challenging. Preparing for certification is why I haven't been on Poodle Forum as much. Certifying means a lot to me. 

I learned about animal behavior, had to train my dog, train a cat, write papers, pass written exams, oral exams, vocabulary exams, pass a training assessment, and a teaching assessment. I can honestly say, if you choose a trainer and it says, KPA-CTP after their name, this trainer was stressed to the breaking point, pounded in a forge, and came out a treasure. Hire that person. There is a lot more to clicker training than snapping a button and giving a dog treats. KPA-CTP means this trainer worked hard and came out certified.

So, I'm now Certified Professional Click-N-Treat. And I'm smiling ear to ear. This is the best thing that has happened to me in 2020. I just wanted to let you know.

Marie, KPA-CTP


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Congratulations! Sounds really rigorous. No wonder you provide such helpful training ideas.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations, that’s wonderful! I am sure you will be wonderful, wish you lived closer 😀


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Well done and Congratulations! 🥳


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I am so happy for you!!!!!! Congtatulations!!!!!!!!
You and your suggestions for games have been so helpful for me and Annie, I am sure that you will be incredibly successful as a trainer in person.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Congratulations!!!!!🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎊🎊🎊🎊🎊 I'm so happy for you. Are you going to celebrate? You have helped me and Sisko out so much, and I really appreciate your help and advice. We have both been a lot more happier, and he is understanding what is being asked of him more.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

Congratulations!!! That's great and exciting news. Always happy to hear great positives with everything going on in our world now days!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! It sounds like a very difficult and rigorous certification. That said, the way you have clearly broken down the steps either you took with Noelle or suggested for those of us with training challenges were Master Class, already


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow! Way to go, Marie! We are so lucky to have you and your expertise here on Poodle Forum. Congratulations on this huge accomplishment.

P.S. A cat!! Fascinating.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Huge congratulations! I would love to hear more about the cat!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

congratulations Click,,,many happy days of training!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

That is great, congratulations !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm so proud to say I know you - you have always been a fabulous trainer and now you have the certification to back that up. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Congratulations! That is awesome! I did not realize you could even train a cat.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for celebrating with me. Training a second species is a required part of the course. I have AKC titles in three sports, but all of my past skills added up to exactly bupkis when I started training a cat. I think that's the point. It was humbling. I had to train my cat to paw a target on cue, touch a target with his nose on cue, and I can't remember what else. I do remember it was a challenge to be patient enough to train him. 

I had to video my training sessions for my teacher. As soon as I turned on the camera, St. Nicholas would stop working. The cat wants to work for 15 seconds, and then groom for two minutes. Work for 10 seconds, leave for an hour. I reinforced St. Nicholas with a variety of treats. But being a cat, he would eat a treat once and then decide he didn't like those anymore, and leave. Still, he really enjoyed touching a spatula with his nose on cue. I could move him around the kitchen with the spatula just by holding it in different places and calling, "Boop." Run over, boop the spatula, click, treat. 

That's how zoo keepers move crocodiles and alligators, by the way. They used to jump on top of the animals, duct tape their faces, and haul them around. But now they click and reinforce targeting. It was amazing watching a video of a huge crocodile walk toward a Frisbee on a stick. He touched the Frisbee with his snout, and the trainer clicked and tossed a piece of chicken. Move the Frisbee farther away, and here comes the crocodile to touch it again. The keeper lead a croc all the way across the zoo to a new home. No manhandling required. Just a target, a well timed click, and chicken.

Zoo keepers all over the world use targeting with bears, lions, all kinds of animals. Touch the target, get a treat. It's much easier to convince a skittish wild animal to go into a different cage if they learn to follow a target. Once the animal learns the target is a safe thing to touch, moving the target to a new place helps make the new place seem safe. I watched a video of a llama who was scared to walk across a tarp learn not to be afraid. Touch the target, get grain. Move the target near the tarp. Move the target one hoof step closer to the tarp. Move the target so one hoof touches the tarp. It took about 5 minutes for the llama to confidently walk across the tarp. Next day, the llama walked across the tarp no problem. 

Like I said, clicker training is a whole lot more than just snapping a button and tossing food willy-nilly. There is timing involved, and observation. Learn what to click, when to click, why you're clicking, terminology like successive approximation, differential reinforcement, respondent conditioning... I honed my observational skills training a cat. If you want to train your cat, watch what your cat does naturally for about 20 minutes. Make note of any behavior you'd like to see repeated. Be ready with your clicker and your treat. When that behavior happens, click the instant you see it and reinforce that behavior. Wait for it to happen again, capture it, reinforce and repeat. It may take a long time for the lightbulb to go on in the cat's noggin that their actions are causing the click. Dogs figure out the connection -- do this, get reinforced, do it again -- a whole lot faster than cats. But, you can train a cat if you are incredibly patient and willing to put in the time. Or, if you're being graded for a stressful class! 

I am convinced breakdown bawling is part of KPA. Out of my four classmates, three of us passed, and all three of us had sobbing breakdowns from the stress. I had multiple breakdowns over the past year, crying during workshops, crying during exams, stressed and overwhelmed, wondering why I ever started. We had our final workshop via Zoom. We were supposed to graduate in March and ended up graduating in June, which made this class even more stressful because it lasted an additional three months. 

One of the unique parts of KPA is the 10 part behavior chain that all students have to pass for their certification. Noelle and I had to learn a sequence of behaviors using four different types of cues and an obstacle. It had to be fluid with no pauses between behaviors. We've been practicing these same 10 behaviors since January and boy was she sick of doing them. During our final exam, I asked Noelle...

Touch left hand-->finish left-->sit-->over a jump-->come-->sit in front-->stand-->paw touch left leg with right paw-->paw touch right left with left paw-->lie down when I ring a jingle bell, click/treat. 

She did that chain faster than you can read it. We were being graded on precision, latency, and speed. And I am proud to say her chain was flawless. My teacher was cheering, so was I. The best Noelle had ever done was the one time it mattered. Noelle made me so proud. What a trooper she is. I promise, I promise, we will never do that chain again.

Right now, I'm relaxing for the first time in over a year. No more exams. No more grades. No more stress. I made it. Whew!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

How old is St. Nicholas? I found with my parents cat, training was very easy until she hit 2 or 3. She used to know come, sit, down, and shake pretty effortlessly on my part, but now, at age 14? Hah! Stupid human, not happening. I wonder if it has to do with neuroplasticity?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

St. Nicholas had just turned one when I started training him. That made it easier for sure. It's a totally different experience training a cat, isn't it? Fun, but different.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Fascinating. I have found my cats learn very quickly by observation. I taught the two dogs to sit and wait for their name to be called for a treat. Tilly-cat watched a couple of sessions, then I turned round to find her sitting next to the dogs. If bum-on-floor=chicken she was more than capable of copying them. Pippin took a little longer, but soon joined the line. I wonder if there is something in their mentality that makes them slower to grasp the significance of a bridging signal - perhaps the difference between a naturally social animal and a naturally solitary one?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

It could be that cats aren't genetically hardwired to want to please people the way dogs are. It's neat watching how cats learn. Dogs are sitting and getting a treat, I wonder what would happen if I sat and... ooooh, that worked. I bet that gave you a giggle when you saw it.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Cats are hard, birds are worse. I seriously wish I had known about clickers when I had birds, maybe I could have been a better bird owner. 

Yes, our cat learned by observation that whistle = hot dogs by watching the dogs line up for treats. She was for a while the first to show up, as she never wandered as far as the dogs.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

There is chicken training camp. Chicken Workshops | Terry Ryan | Legacy Canine


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I sometimes think my cats' recall is better than my dogs'. When they were young I reinforced it frequently and generously - Good Cats Get Biscuits - and I was never tempted to take it for granted, as one can be with an obedient dog. Cats make it very clear that if you want continued cooperation you had better pay up quickly and with a good grace! Good luck with the "he should obey me because he respects me" school of thought when teaching a cat - the cat will probably simply move next door...


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Marie - So glad to hear that you have finished your certification - way to go girl. Hope there was a super party for you, Noelle, and St Nicholas.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I had pizza and beer. Felt pretty good, I must admit.


----------



## EasyAs123 (Feb 24, 2015)

I seldom pop in here - just not enough hours in the day - but when I read your post I wanted to say (no shout!) CONGRATULATIONS!! How awesome! Those letters after your name mean a lot and you earned them.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I am amazed, proud, and maybe a little jealous. That is a fantastic achievement, and had I known beforehand your goals, I would have said OF COURSE YOU CAN! And, as others have said, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

I hope you might enjoy the podcast linked below. I have recommended this particular episode to many of my dog-training friends and I have yet to hear whether anyone actually listened to it.









When Everything Clicks: The Power Of Judgment-Free Learning


There can be a lot of psychological noise involved in learning. And mental chit chat can make learning hard. One solution, silence it with a click.




www.npr.org





It features some audio clips from Skinner and Karen Prior (though not in conversation). Apparently clicker training will work on people too. (We knew that, right?)


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Marie! That is so awesome. I too am impressed, and envious. I am so curious to know more about the program, was it in person? Or on-line? I live so far from everywhere I rather gave up on becoming certified. 

I did a lot of clicker training with my spoo. It was amazing. But for some reason after he was well trained I put it away in a corner. I am definitely going to look for it.

Sometimes if he sees me with something he thinks might be a fantastic reward, toy, or treat, he will just automatically do one of the behavior chains that I taught him, not as complicated as yours, knowing that I have so often rewarded it. It always makes me laugh to see it. What a joy! Sit..stand..down.. stand.. spin right.. spin left.. back 5 steps.. down.. roll over.. stand.. wave.. bow. Absolutely charming and hilarious. 

Where do you live? Please provide a link for your training program


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Coursework was online. I had to pass 20 different online exams with a score of 85% or better. I had three tries to get an 85% on each exam, or I'd fail the course. Along with the online portion, there were papers to write. I was assigned dog training exercises, second species training exercises, observation exercises, and more. There were also four workshops in person, scheduled every 8 weeks. There were oral exams and written exams at the workshops, too. 

They do have a world program, and a national program. I think the world and national programs require a week long in person workshop. So, you can take this class anywhere. Oh, and you bring your dog to the workshops, because you have to demonstrate skills for training assessments. 

To certify, you have to pass a 100 question final exam with a score of 90% or better. You have to pass a training assessment with a score of 90% or better. And you have to pass a teaching assessment with a score of 90% or better. Plus an oral exam where the teacher asks you, "Define *___*." Define *___*." And you need a 90% or better on that part, too. 

Sound overwhelming? It was. They only certify straight A students. There were six people in my class originally. By the time we graduated there were four. And three of us certified. The full professional course is if you want to start a dog training business. There are classes on teaching dogs, teaching other animals, how to teach people in a dog class, and how to start a small business. The professional program is stressful enough to make you, and your classmates, cry. I am not kidding. If you still want to do it, I say go for it. I'll mail you a box of tissues. You'll need it.

Honestly, if you just want to learn how to teach your own dog, take a mini course. There are several to choose from. Once I'm completely recovered from certification class, Noelle and I are taking musical freestyle. I'm thinking in the winter. I should be up for that by then.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow Marie (Click-N-Treat), that sounds almost traumatic. You are so strong. Whew. I am holding my breath just thinking about it. At the age of 74 I would probably never live through it. Perhaps I need another lifetime!

But it would be awesome if you lived nearby and we could have a few privates I think my dear spoo and I would love you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Really enjoyed reading about your experience! Wow! Intense.

And wishing I'd known about clicker training when I had pet rats. They'd have LOVED it.

I don't bring mine out much for Peggy, but I'll never forget that very first session when I tried it, and half a dozen commands suddenly "clicked." The clicker is like a human-poodle translator.

"Ohhhhh! That's all you wanted me to do? Why didn't you SAY so?"

I'd love to learn more. You've inspired me. Thank you!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

There's always Zoom for online private lessons. I've already worked with one member of Poodle Forum via Zoom. Feel free to send a private message to set something up. I'm right here. And right here more often now that I'm a way, way, WAAAAAAY less stressed out Click-N-Treat.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Crongatualtions!!! That sounded like a very intense program. I would like to be better with figuring out the chain I need to teach. I would love private lessons but I have had difficulty finding them in my area. When I got Wren last summer I used a clicker to introduce attention and he still offers eye contact when he wants my attention, but Raven does not, even though we have worked it for so many years. I did not start it with her the same way because I don’t know to do it then.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

There are unlimited numbers of behavior chains you can teach your dog. A rally course is a series of behavior chains, with heeling in between. AKC Rally Sign #209 Stand--->Leave--->Down-->Call Front-->Finish-->Sit is six part behavior chain, in one sign. Your dog executes this chain on cue after lots of practice of each individual behavior, and then you connect them. 

You can back chain this sign. By teaching it in reverse, you make the behavior chain easier on the dog, because they have more rehearsals of the last behavior, and are flowing from new behavior to old. 

Finish-->Sit
Front-->Finish-->Sit
Down-->Front-->Finish-->Sit
Stay-->Down-->Front-->Finish-->Sit
Stand-->Stay-->Down-->Front-->Finish-->Sit

By back chaining, you can teach your dog a series of complex behaviors without pauses in the middle, and it gets easier on the dog because they've rehearsed the later behaviors. Rally is difficult because we have no idea what signs we're going to see in a trial. We need to have our dogs ready to execute 300 signs on a moment's notice. Even a simple sign like #3, Sit is actually a three part behavior chain. Heel-->Sit-->Heel. 

If you plan on doing agility, think in reverse. What's the last part of the behavior, train that first. Even fetch is a behavior chain. Wait-->watch-->chase-->get-->retrieve-->give. Train the give first! That way your dog doesn't parade around with a ball and play keep away. Give, c/t. Set the ball down on the ground, wait for the get and cue, "give." 

Behavior chains, when separated from an intense scary do or die class, are really a lot of fun. Pick three behaviors and link them together just for fun. See what you can come up with and let me know.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I don't bring mine out much for Peggy, but I'll never forget that very first session when I tried it, and half a dozen commands suddenly "clicked." The clicker is like a human-poodle translator.
> 
> "Ohhhhh! That's all you wanted me to do? Why didn't you SAY so?"
> 
> I'd love to learn more. You've inspired me. Thank you!!


It is a poodle/human translator. I think of the clicker as snapping a photograph of the exact thing I want the dog to do. Then I give that photograph to the dog, see? This! This is what I want. Do this again! That's what the treat is doing, showing the dog the picture of what I want. You can (and should!) get incredibly precise with what you are clicking. A square sit in heel position, click. A crooked sit, no click. Try to set up your training sessions so the right thing to do is obvious as a stoplight. Give the dog a 99% chance of doing it correctly the first time. Error free learning moves much faster than trial and error and is less frustrating for both of you.

Error free learning... Say I wanted to teach you to pick up a specific button off the table, but I'm not going to tell you which. I could start with 30 buttons and let you guess what button I wanted. You would be picking up buttons at random and have no idea how to win. Do I want one button? Five? A specific sequence of buttons?

Or, I could start with an empty table and one yellow button in the middle. You pick up the yellow button, and I give you a dollar. Oooh. Now I add a green button. You pick up the green button, nothing happens. You pick up the yellow button, I give you a dollar. Oooh. Now I add a purple button. You pick up the purple button, nothing happens. You ignore the green one and pick up the yellow button, and I give you a dollar. Now I suddenly add ten more buttons. You pick up the yellow one, and I give you a dollar. I add all 30 buttons. Out of all 30, you zero in on the yellow button and pick it up. And I give you a dollar. Because you learned, really, really quickly, only yellow pays.

Train your dog that way! The right choice is obvious. Reward richly. Raise criteria fairly. It all clicks!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a great way to look at it. Thank you! I can see why Peggy sometimes gets frustrated with me.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Marie, you explain things so clearly  Yes, I pick the yellow one!

If there was just one book or website or video, which one would you suggest?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

If there was just one book I'd recommend, it would be the book I am writing right now!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

kontiki said:


> Marie, you explain things so clearly  Yes, I pick the yellow one!
> If there was just one book or website or video, which one would you suggest?





Click-N-Treat said:


> If there was just one book I'd recommend, it would be the book I am writing right now!


Awesome, when will it be done?  I have the patience for a month or two!

In the mean time?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Control Unleashed is a fantastic book by Leslie McDevitt. Also dog sports books by Denise Fenzi and Deborah Jones. have Focus and Engage on my lap right now. I got it just as I was starting school, so I haven’t had time to read it and benefit from it yet.

My own book is in chapter two of the rough draft. I will let everyone know when it is done.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That's so exciting. If you ever need a fresh set of editing eyes, I'm happy to help!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Send a private message and we can work together.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Absolutely I too would love to help if edit is needed. I am always so frustrated when it is obvious that no one has actually used the ' target audience' to help refine the book. You could end up with the best one yet!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I would love to help out too if I can with anything.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am very much looking forward to your book! If you need a UK-based pair of eyes let me know.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone. What I really need right now is daily private messages asking, "Did you write today?" "What's today's word count?" External accountability would be useful because I tend to, how can I say this nicely... procrastinate like it's an art form. If you can hold my feet to the fire, I'll get the first draft done sooner. I'd appreciate that.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I hear you on the productivity issues. Would a daily time (with a reminder buzzer) set aside for it help?

If you ever need a set of "look through engineering specifications to find loopholes and translate incomprehensible engineer gobbledygook to almost English"-type eyes, or "how to structure the sections in this document so it flows logically"-type eyes, let me know as well.

Oh - or any help with the 'fun' features of word, like putting in auto updating cross referenced figures and tables and references and footnotes.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You have to be the most adorable nerd on earth right now. 

My big issue is Twitter scrolling, Poodle Forum scrolling. Hmm, maybe I'll do some writing, but oh, look here's a new podcast to listen to...

Gah! 

My writing habits got screwed up when I started school, so it's been a long time since I have had to apply butt to chair and just write. Still, I am hungry for writing, and that's a great place to start. #writing time


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Thanks everyone. What I really need right now is daily private messages asking, "Did you write today?" "What's today's word count?" External accountability would be useful because I tend to, how can I say this nicely... procrastinate like it's an art form. If you can hold my feet to the fire, I'll get the first draft done sooner. I'd appreciate that.


Be careful what you ask for!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yep - you may find yourself scrolling through long lists of PMs - "Have you started writing yet?", "What is today's word count?", "Have you done your two hours?", etc.

As another very capable procrastinator what works for me is to set a timer for some shortish period - 37 minutes, or 42 - and promise myself I can make coffee and play on the internet when I have worked until the pinger goes. Often by then I am hooked and keep on. The other way is to make it a choice between getting on with the work or some least-favourite task like cleaning the oven!


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Have you looked at the pomodoro technique? It’s what I use to write papers for school. The time usually zips right by.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Bravissima, Marie!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you, Liz.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

At the very beginning of my adult years I worked as an editor at Random House. Had to learn the markups when editing a book. Random was very good at matching books and authors with editors. When I had been editing for 3-4 years, the yearning to be a librarian came to me - if we could read all the books about an author, title, subject, notes - well then we would find the great resources for classical books. Maybe that we just needed to access libraries more than editing.
Add me to the list of folks that can help you on the way - Just ask. I would love to be a part of what is now starting - a useful gift to the dog community.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What a beautiful, supportive community we have here. Reading through these posts, it seems that you're in capable and caring hands, Marie.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Asta's Mom said:


> At the very beginning of my adult years I worked as an editor at Random House. Had to learn the markups when editing a book. Random was very good at matching books and authors with editors. When I had been editing for 3-4 years, the yearning to be a librarian came to me - if we could read all the books about an author, title, subject, notes - well then we would find the great resources for classical books. Maybe that we just needed to access libraries more than editing.
> Add me to the list of folks that can help you on the way - Just ask. I would love to be a part of what is now starting - a useful gift to the dog community.


Check your Conversations tab. It's where PM's live now.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Tomorrow, I'm going out to breakfast with my favorite trainer, Liz, to celebrate my KPA-CTP. Liz has a KPA-CTP, too, and has helped me gain so much more understanding with Noelle. It'll be amazing to eat at a restaurant for the first time since March. Illinois is now in phase 4 of reopening. Coronavirus is way down in our state, and that too is reason to celebrate. We'll be eating outside and I can't wait.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Tomorrow, I'm going out to breakfast with my favorite trainer, Liz, to celebrate my KPA-CTP. Liz has a KPA-CTP, too, and has helped me gain so much more understanding with Noelle. It'll be amazing to eat at a restaurant for the first time since March. Illinois is now in phase 4 of reopening. Coronavirus is way down in our state, and that too is reason to celebrate. We'll be eating outside and I can't wait.


Congratulations to you both!! Hope you guys have a great time.

We are seeing an uptake in cases here in Washington State.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I just noticed the KPA-CTP in Peggy's trainer's email signature. Made me feel even more confident that we're in good hands.

Thanks again, Marie, for sharing your experience and putting this certification (and its rigorous requirements) on our radars. I think this post is going to help a lot of people...and poodles!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm so looking forward to your book!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am looking forward to my life calming down enough to focus on writing.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click I'll do whatever you need to encourage you to write - and I can't wait to buy your book when it's published.


----------

